# 13-50x50 Nikon ED Field scope



## Livntahunt (Aug 12, 2010)

I have a Nikon ED 50mm scope that i'm selling. It only went through one hunting season and is in great condition. I bought the upgraded eyepiece which puts the total value over $1,000. I'm only selling it because I upgraded optics.
$800 O.B.O. 
Thanks for lookin.
L.T.H.


----------

